# Sick Fish PICS INSIDE PLEASE HELP QUICK!!!



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

PICS HERE! i have a shoal of 11 caribes. 3 of them have eyes that are cloudy and are about to explode. what the hell can i do? Also, some of them have white bumps on them that look almost like small crystals. I'm afraid that i might lose the whole shoal. PLEASE HELP QUICK!!!!!!!! THE TEMP. IS AT 85 DEGREES F AND SALT HAS ALREADY BEEN ADDED. i've treated the water with a number of different products with no success. BTW, the water parameters are now posted in here. They are are in my latest reply.

View attachment 99660
View attachment 99661
View attachment 99662
View attachment 99663
View attachment 99664
View attachment 99665


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll try to get a pic up today. a couple of the others have a few white bumps on them. I'm afraid that I might eventually loose the whole shoal.


----------



## silude (Mar 20, 2006)

JRM said:


> I'll try to get a pic up today. a couple of the others have a few white bumps on them. I'm afraid that I might eventually loose the whole shoal.


i have kinda the same prob. looks like everyone just avoids this question. lol. if you find anything out man lemme know


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

4p1o said:


> I'll try to get a pic up today. a couple of the others have a few white bumps on them. I'm afraid that I might eventually loose the whole shoal.


i have kinda the same prob. looks like everyone just avoids this question. lol. if you find anything out man lemme know
[/quote]


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Pics help, get some up. 
What are your water parameters.
Do the white spots look like salt?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

raise temp. 
I had the very same problem exept white bump actually popped so i dont know how that effects them.

Do daily water changes and check your params. You ammonia must be high. Mine was at 10.
If u need to do a gravel vac just to get all the waste and any uneaten food u missed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Please post water paramaters ASAP.

I would do a water change every other day at least. Try to get your ammonia in check. Keep up with the temp and salt.


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Pics help, get some up.
> What are your water parameters.
> Do the white spots look like salt?


pics are up. and the spots look like yellow salt


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

*WATER PARAMETERS:*

Nitrate: about 80
Nitrite: .25
GH (Total Hardness): about 150
Alkalinity: 80
pH: 6.5-6.8
Amonia: 0

I double checked it by having my LFS test my water. everything seems ok, and that's what frustrates me. I can't figure out what's wrong or how to treat my fish.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Your nitrates a little on the high side. Want to try and keep them under 40ppm. The one pygo looks like he has popeye and by the description of the 'crystals', sounds like ich. 
Did you do anything recently, like clean your biomedia? Was your tank properly cycled? Do you do regular water mantinence?


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Your nitrates a little on the high side. Want to try and keep them under 40ppm. The one pygo looks like he has popeye and by the description of the 'crystals', sounds like ich.
> Did you do anything recently, like clean your biomedia? Was your tank properly cycled? Do you do regular water mantinence?


Hey pal, what's up? I haven't cleaned my biomedia recently. I cycled the tank for about a month before putting the fish in there, and I used "Proquatics" bacteria starter while cycling. I do a 25% water change every 3-4 weeks. I also put "Bio-Spira" in the tank a day before adding the fish. I've treated the tank with a few different anti-fungus products like "Rid-Ick", "Quick Cure", and "PimaFix", doing water changes before trying the next product. I also tried "MelaFix" for a while. During all this treatment aquarium salt was in the tank. I raised the temp. up to 85 degrees about a week ago. This is why I can't figure what the hell is going wrong. My water is clean, but it's not clear. I think one of the caribes got eaten, but it's hard to count all of them. I have a huge piece of driftwood in there that's being held bown by aluminum screws attached to slate, so it's impossible to move it without removing a lot of sand and water.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

When was your last water change?
If your doing 25-30% every 3-4weeks you might be having a bigger problem with nitrates that 1st thought. 
With your readings at 80ppm, im curious to know when the last w/c was? Ideally you want to try and keep nitrates below 40ppm. 
A rotting caribe in the tank can most certainly create the problem with cloudy water. You might want to dig around the tank this weekend and look for remains of the lil guy. The ich should respond to the raised temp and salt treatment. The popeye however, might want to consider small daily water changes for him until the eye clears up.


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

JRM said:


> PICS HERE! i have a shoal of 11 caribes. 3 of them have eyes that are cloudy and are about to explode. what the hell can i do? Also, some of them have white bumps on them that look almost like small crystals. I'm afraid that i might lose the whole shoal. PLEASE HELP QUICK!!!!!!!! THE TEMP. IS AT 85 DEGREES F AND SALT HAS ALREADY BEEN ADDED. i've treated the water with a number of different products with no success. BTW, the water parameters are now posted in here. They are are in my latest reply.
> 
> View attachment 99660
> View attachment 99661
> ...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Whats up man, how is it going????

Did you get the tank cleaned out, and remove the possible dead fish????

Have you been doing your daily water changes???

I hope you have to remove that cocktail of medicines you had going......

I still think your issue is more Caused by tank conditions, and clean, clean will heal it up.

If it is bacteria infection, you could use Maracyn and nothing else. Are their eyes looking better, thats the same pictures you posted a few days ago...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

JRM, start doing water changes once a week with about 30-35% water change. Add some aquarium salt and keep us posted.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

When was your last water change?
If your doing 25-30% every 3-4weeks you might be having a bigger problem with nitrates that 1st thought. 
With your readings at 80ppm, im curious to know when the last w/c was? Ideally you want to try and keep nitrates below 40ppm. 
A rotting caribe in the tank can most certainly create the problem with cloudy water. You might want to dig around the tank this weekend and look for remains of the lil guy. The ich should respond to the raised temp and salt treatment. The popeye however, might want to consider small daily water changes for him until the eye clears up.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! he look very bad, try aqurium salt, malifix...







hope he feel better soon dude!


----------



## DigiDee (Mar 28, 2006)

This looks like a routine case of "pop eye" to me. There is medication for it and I strongly suggest you find some soon. It can be fatal alone... but a piranha with no eyes is a sitting duck. I'm sure you can find medicine for it for under $10. But yeah, I'm 99.9% sure that's what this is.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

you did take the carbon out while adding meds right? good luck


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

get premafix


----------

